# Best floating plants for a Discus tank....?



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

Phyllanthus fluitans and Salvinia minima are the best floaters out there.
medium 1cm size leaf, grow in chains, roots do not dissolve and detach.


----------



## hughitt1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Amazon Frogbit and water sprite  come to mind. Both are found naturally in South America too. (Well, Frogbit is for sure, and water sprite as far as I can tell grows in S. America as well).


----------



## craig83 (Jan 24, 2007)

Cheers guys! The Salvinia minima sounds pretty cool, not sure if i can get hold of it though.... Any ideas on a floating moss type thing....?


----------

